# Field Dressing Goose/Duck



## dadsbuckshot (Nov 30, 2010)

How does one go about field dressing waterfowl? 

I have a good place to goose hunt and also has some ducks, but this is my first time having ever tried this side of hunting..

Thanks for any help/advice


----------



## decoyed (Nov 30, 2010)

not much worry for that unless it was early season hot. Don't remember ever being concerned about it.  Just take your knife and cut where the breast bone and back bone meet (bird on his back)and pull the guts out.  No need to do any of this...


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Dec 1, 2010)

I suppose I need to reword - or re-explain what I am asking.

My oringinal post is vague.

As we all know when you kill a deer - it gets field dressed then taken to a processor or you self processs.

As "decoyed" graciously explained - there is no need for field dressing unless one is worried about heat spoiling the meat.

SO - I guess what I am asking is how do you process waterfowl? Doves are breasted out - deer get ground, tenderlion taken out etc... BUT what does one do with a duck/goose once it is harvested?

HOW do you process yours? 

I need the idiots guide to processing geese/ducks from the field to the table.

Thanks for any help....


----------



## JDAWG (Dec 1, 2010)

breast them out...soak in sweet milk overnight. freeze til ready to cook


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 1, 2010)

D Breast them clean them get all feathers and other trash off them. Then I put them in a vac. sealer and then freeze. inless you going to feed alot of people I would only put 2 breast in one bag.
The best way to d breast them is to  lay them on thier back take a sharp Knife and make a cut from the neck down to the stomach. Not deep just threw the freathers and skin. Then peel the skin away from the breast. After Take your knife and cut along the breast bone till you have cut the breast meat away from the bone. Then do what what said at the begin, wash and freeze. 
If you have never cook goose or duck. You want cook them to med. You want to stop cooking them right when they stop bleeding.
If cook them any longer the will taste like liver. If you look in some of the D.U. Mags. they have some good recipes.

Good luck and besafe 
Larry


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks Larry...


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 2, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> no offense but i sure hate to see em breasted out and the rest thrown out.
> 
> but on another note i love taking the whole birds after cleaned and deep fryin' em like you do a turkey. Very good stuff.



Yep your right about deep frying that is good, But I dont waste the rest. Not even feathers. You take a little and you leave a little. That is what I learned. Just Like a deer. You dont eat all the deer.  You leave a gut powl in the woods or  if you are lazy, you take whole deer and let the processor take care of the guts. ( NOT SAYING YOU ARE THE LAZY ONE) Most people Just want the meat and waste the rest. The Indains used the bones for tools, the skins for clothing. What they didnt use for food was left for the other wild animals.  Waste to me is when a person kills so they can show off and prove they are killers. Then throw what they killed in a ditch or trash can. Or they go out and kill something with a light and a weapon and cut the head off only so the can get a shot at a truck or some kind of prize. Ho I do collect the wing bones from geese for making calls with.  Alot of small and large animal feed off what is left behind by a hunter. I have seen field mice and other ground animals use bird feathers for insalution for thier nest. Raccoons, foxes, Birds of pray, etc use all that is lefted behind.    
 AND on that note I know this will be said, All the animals that are lefted behind by KILLERS NOT HUNTERS wont go to waste. That being true it still is waste!!! If you not going to eat it and it is no danger to you or someone, why kill it. That is waste.
Good luck and be safe
Larry


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 2, 2010)

Amen.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 2, 2010)

I always pick my birds, and then gut em. Then dependin` on the recipe, I will either cook them whole, or cut them up like a fryin` chicken. There`s a good bit of meat on  those drumsticks and short thighs.


----------

